# Pulse H1012



## cehaha (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone knows where I can find the driver of Pulse H1012 Lan Card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.driversearch.com/forums/network/1717.html


----------



## cehaha (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Thanks for your help 
Yet I do not know where to click after I visit that page despite I see : "You can go to the following web page to identify your LAN card chips and download the correct drivers."


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://support.intel.com/support/network/adapter/pro100/21397.htm


----------

